# Red banana river



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice to spend time with your Dad, enjoy every minute. Mmmmm, fish tacoooooooos!!!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Shannon, looks like a great day!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

It's nice weather right now but the waters dirty. Can't wait till it clears up. Seems like all the fish are near the mangroves. We fished some docks also but nothing seem to be there. My dad was on fire he hooked up multiple times, so it was great to watch him smile and laugh. He used to take me as a kid and gave me the love for the outdoors.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice reds! Looks like Jones Creek. If so I love that spot!


----------



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Shannon, I hope all is well & that you had a great trip down to Islamorada.
Priceless moments with your dad and family is what it is really all about. 
It's really a bonus when the fishing is good. 
I had a great Redfish trip 2 weeks ago with my 14 year old son in Sebastian. The fish were really turned on with the mullet run.
Looking forward to getting together with you to fish.
Take care
Rich


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks any time you want to fish let me know. Today was a epic beach day. Tarpon, sharks, big reds, blue fish, triple tail. The mullet run is in full effect.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Mullet in the Gullet starring Grovesnatcher! Great day!


----------

